# Processor



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

I have been wanting to upgrade my processor every since I heard that Outlaw was developing a replacement for the 990. Since the demise of the 978 I have been looking at Marantz 7005 and the Integra DHC 80.3.
I am holding out until summer of next year thinking that someone will be upgrading their line of processors.
My speakers are the B&W 804's.
As far as finances I am looking at a budget of $3000.00

any suggestions?...Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Why not go with a receiver with pre outs? you get far more bang for buck and the quality is the same. Look at an Onkyo 5009 for example. You wont fine a prePro with the features like the HQV Vida VHD1900 and ISF controles for each input, MultiEQ XT +subEQ and THX Ultra 2+ certification


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

There are A LOT of great SSP options within your budget. FWIW-I have my eye on the up-coming Emotiva XMC-1 SSP.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think my big concern with anything from Emotiva as far as a processor is concerned is their track record for bugs and flaky operation. The UMC1 was horrible for bugs that took a couple years to get sorted out after release.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah, being an early adopter of a completely new processor or AVR is just asking for trouble.
Get something with a track record so you can at least know if the issues are going to affect you or not.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I understand your concern; I've heard the UMC-1 horror stories. They really seem to be taking their time with this one, though. :yes: 

Regardless of what you decide, you have lots of options within your budget. What are your priorities? Will it double as a 2-channel system or be solely for HT?


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

I like the idea of separates and the Outlaw 770 amp with 200 watts of power has not failed me with my expectations.
I am far from buying something from Emotiva b/c of its track record and also b/c a close friend had bought one of their processors and after the second week it did not turn on. The problem was solved at no cost but with some aggravation.
Good question about doubleing as two channel. Yes I am very interested in the music side of a processor, after all I do have B&W's.
I also want something with AirPlay, or Bluetooth and balanced cables.
I guess I would be willing to use a receiver as a processor.
I just want to make the right choice both musically and for my 6.1 setup.

Any news for something in the near future?
Thanks,
Frank


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would definitely like to see a review on the new Emotiva processor to see how their version of the TACT® Dynamic Room Correction™ will work out. This could be a nice unit.

I own the Onkyo PR-SC5508 and have been relatively happy with it. It or the Denon 4311 would be my choice... I have had both and have no issues with them, other than I had to have Audyssey Pro to get the Onkyo on the money for me.

HOWEVER, with a $3,000 budget there may be other higher end models that I am not that familiar with that you could look into.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

The Parasound Halo C1 lists for $4,000. I don't know if you can find it for $3,000, but you may be able to get close to the mark. It is a great SSP AND 2-channel preamp.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

wgmontgomery said:


> The Parasound Halo C1 lists for $4,000. I don't know if you can find it for $3,000, but you may be able to get close to the mark. It is a great SSP AND 2-channel preamp.


......but a little long in the tooth.


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

$4000...that's a number I cannot fathom at least at this stage. I still think $3000.00 will get me a nice piece of equipment. 
I have until next year.
I appreciate the reply to this post. Two buddies of mine over this pass year bought the Integra DHC 80.3 processor along with the amp. I intend to keep my 7700 as I have no issues with it and I enjoy the power that it delivers to the 804's.
At this point keeping price and performance in mine the Integra is at the top of the list.
However besides having to wait for financial reasons I am holing out until next summer in the event someone makes a newer better wheel.


----------



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

rubbersoul said:


> I have been wanting to upgrade my processor every since I heard that Outlaw was developing a replacement for the 990. Since the demise of the 978 I have been looking at Marantz 7005 and the Integra DHC 80.3.
> I am holding out until summer of next year thinking that someone will be upgrading their line of processors.
> My speakers are the B&W 804's.
> As far as finances I am looking at a budget of $3000.00
> ...


The Marantz AV8801 that I am most likely going to buy will be sold for 3K. 

11.2 DSX and DTS neo:X
XLR pre-outs
copper casing
32 bit DAC's
Audyssey XT32 

Should be surfacing round the year end.

Thus a major disadvantage of the AV7701 (7005 successor) would be it only has XT (if preliminary features are correct)

Other pre-pro, slightly cheaper, would be the upcoming Onkyo PR-SC5510. It will also do 11.2 and has XT32, does about what the Marantz AV8801 does. But I got a bit of a thing for Marantz, so... I have the Emotiva XPR-5 already for power, so I need 6 more amp channels later on.

As far as AVR's go, the Denon 4311 would be the choice of today, but there's a new 4520 coming. These have XT32 and will do 11.2 if you add a 2ch amp. You can also use 100% separate amps and set them in pre-amp mode...

Also I have seen the Denon AVP sold used for $3,500. Add $1,200 for the upgrade (XT32 and 9.3) and you got a life lasting device, completely in a league of it's own.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Is the x32 that big if a difference? I am on the fence with a 4311 and a onkyo 818.

Never owned a good system before so don't know much. I own all martin Logan motion speakers and going to be used for a 7.2 theater room for movies


----------



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

game514 said:


> Is the x32 that big if a difference? I am on the fence with a 4311 and a onkyo 818.
> 
> Never owned a good system before so don't know much. I own all martin Logan motion speakers and going to be used for a 7.2 theater room for movies


Filter resolution for XT is 128x for the subs and 16x for the satellites (speakers).
For XT32, it is 512x for both subs and speakers! So it will do a far better job. Everyone upgrading between the two is reporting a very noticable difference. The Onkyo 818 also has XT32, same as 4311.

http://www.audyssey.com/audio-technology/multeq#multeq-solutions

Take the MULTEQ Tour!
http://www.audyssey.com/audio-technology/multeq/tour

The thing going for the 4311 with 7.2 surround is it can be set in preamp mode if you got external amps, a further small enhancement. But you need to be quick to get one. Someone on AVS reported he found one (NIB) for less than $1,500 on Amazon. I also noticed reading more quality troubles with Onkyo than Denon. I also read the Onkyo's sound is slightly more forward than Denon.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The one big advantage of the Onkyo 818 is it uses the HQV Vida video processor, This is the very best processor out there and has dedicated ISF adjustments for each input. The Denon only uses the Anchor Bay chip. The Onkyo also weighs 41lbs so its 2 lbs heaver and that in the past has meant a better power supply to power the internal amps.


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey, thanks everyone for all of your suggestions I have a lot of information and comparing to do for the next several months. I want to make the right decision b/c I want this processor to be the end all for MY HT and my 804's.
I hope even more suggestions come in as the time gets closer for making a decision.

Tony, Erwin, game, Kal, montgomery....a BIG THANKS>


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Since you are looking to make this purchase in the next few months, I'd keep an eye on sites like Amazon, and maybe even Stereolist to find the best prices OR new units. Good luck!!


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Accessories 4 less are refurbs right? Is it a good idea to buy like that


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

game514 said:


> Accessories 4 less are refurbs right? Is it a good idea to buy like that


Refurbished units are in many cases units that have never left the box or been sold but had a flaw during manufacturing. In any case they are sold as if they were new. Ive had two receivers from them and both arrived without any scratches or dings and in perfect condition. I highly recommend them.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I bought a Marantz unit from Accessories 4 less and it was most definitely used and did not function properly. Not A4L's fault but Marantz's. I was able to get a replacement with no additional cost but the couple hours of install plus removal and going without for close to two weeks was not fun. With your budget I'd go with a brand new unit.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

wgmontgomery said:


> The Parasound Halo C1 lists for $4,000. I don't know if you can find it for $3,000, but you may be able to get close to the mark. It is a great SSP AND 2-channel preamp.


I would caution that the C1 is out of date in terms of features. For example, no HD audio decoding and no HDMI switching. Love the look, tho, and I actually considered one of them some time back.


----------



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

rubbersoul said:


> I have been wanting to upgrade my processor every since I heard that Outlaw was developing a replacement for the 990. Since the demise of the 978 I have been looking at Marantz 7005 and the Integra DHC 80.3.
> I am holding out until summer of next year thinking that someone will be upgrading their line of processors.
> My speakers are the B&W 804's.
> As far as finances I am looking at a budget of $3000.00
> ...


I think I just changed my mind about the Marantz AV8801... Emotiva talked about a pre-pro to match with their XPR-5 amp. Someone reported that CTO Lonnie was saying "perhaps Summer 2013" as ETA.

_The Reference pre/pro was not present, but it will include more than 7 channels, likely 9.3; will include TI-based processor, and be $2500-$3000._

Let's wait and see what happens! I'd like 11.2 but I'd settle for less if less also meant more in other departments (looks and performance), as I already have the XPR-5.


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

So you have no reservations about buying Emotiva products?
I have read some negative reports about the company and I have never had any dealings with them. 
I have been a strong supporter of Outlaw Audio which has a strong support team not to mention a great product. I have there 990/7700. I intend to gear up on a new processor next July.
Unfortunately the Outlaw 978 went belly up.
There are some bells and whistles I definitely want with this processor.
At this point the INTEGRA DHC 80.3 is in the lead. I do like Marantz also...the 7005 and it is a lot cheaper. 
I am thinking that maybe by next summer their might be some new contenders. 
I intend to keep to keep my 7700 amp..."it's a beautiful thing."


----------



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

rubbersoul said:


> So you have no reservations about buying Emotiva products?
> I have read some negative reports about the company and I have never had any dealings with them.


The negative reports would have been about the UMC-1 pre-pro I assume. I don't have that one but it's fair to say it has it's flaws. From my visits to the Emotiva website I recall a lot of back and forth travelling between head quarter in Franklin and the facilities in China to attempt to resolve problems. Certainly bothersome way to do things!

The new XMC-1 and the upcoming RMC-1 are developed by Emotiva in house I believe and are based on TI chipsets unlike the UMC. So the issues with the latter are hopefully not repeated with the new ones.

Other than that, I have 2 XPA-1, XDA-1, ERC-1, airmotiv 5 and ofcourse the new XPR-5 (tested for 10 days and boxed again in anticipation of the HT build). All worked perfect from day 1 and are all great value for money. Even with the expensive shipping to EU and 30% duties + VAT on top.

I have to admit I like to buy from real persons and not from big faceless multinationals if I can help it. Marantz knows this very well, that's why Mr Ken Ishiwatta is all over the place.


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Believe me I not the kind of person that likes to spend a lot of money when I know I can buy cheaper for practically the same quality.
Quality is an important issue.
Even though I do not own or never have own Marantz I know a couple of people who swear by their products.

I don't think no matter who puts any audio product out there I would not be the first to buy.

Patience...but I have little.


----------

